# Neuling versucht sich an Teich



## Darkl0rd (20. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also als erstes Mal muss ich sagen, tolles Forum was ihr hier habt. Da sind ja richtig schöne Projekte dabei, wahnsinn, Hut ab.

Aber nun zu mir, auch ich bin neu hier und sehr unerfahren was den Teichbau angeht. Mein Name ist Joachim Baum und ich bin 26 Jahre. Anfang des Jahres bis ich mit meiner Freundin zusammengezogen und da ich schon immer ein Teich wollte, hab ich mir diesen Traum jetzt erfüllt und mich an das Projekt Teich gewagt.

Da wir vo unserem Balkon nicht ganz so viel Platz haben und unsere Wasserschildkröte ziemlich scharfe Krallen hat haben wir uns ein Teichbecken der Firma Oase gekauft Das Becken fasst 1000l und hat die Abmessungen 1,4m x 2,4m und eine Tiefe von 0,62m. Ich habe das Becken mal als Bild unten noch eingefügt. Als Teichpumpe wurde uns die Gardena F4000S empfohlen die wir uns dann auch gekauft haben. Um den Stromanschluss an den Teich zu bringen haben wir uns eine Zeitschaltuhr mit 2 Steckdosen in einem Stein versteckt gekauft.

Aktueller Stand:

Als erstes haben wir das Loch ausgehoben und die Form eingepasst. Anschließend haben wir den Bachlauf geformt und die Bachlaufformen aufgelegt und den Bachlauf mit Steinen und Blumen verschönert. Durch den Erdberg läuft auch gleichzeitig der Schlauch für den Filter, sodass man ihn nicht sehen kann.

Vorhaben:

Der Teich soll ringsrum mit Steinen umlegt werden. Zusätzlich kommen noch Pflanzen um den Teich und in den Teich, welche genau bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig, muss ich mich erst schlau machen. Zudem werden Goldfische und eine Wasserschildkröte ihren Platz im Teich finden. Und mal sehen was noch so dazu kommt. 

Bilder vom Ist Zustand werde ich heute Abend online stellen, damit man mal sieht was bis jetzt passiert ist.

Gruß

Joe

_Edit by Blumenelse: Hier der Link zum Becken_


----------



## teichlaich (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Hey Joe, 
cooles Projekt! 
Ein Tipp meinerseits : Mein Bruder hatte auch ein paar __ Wasserschildkröten.
Der Kot der Tiere verschmutzt das Wasser sehr. 
Zusammen mit den Goldfischen hat der Teich einen Filter dringend nötig. 
Weitere Fragen:
- Viel Sonne auf dein Teich oder eher Schattig?
-- Wie lang ist der Bachlauf?
--- Beispiele für Pflanzen findest du hier im Forum zuhauf. -> 
Fressen __ Schildkröten nicht die Pflanzen/Fische auf?!
Dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall ungiftige Pflanzen und solltest keine Goldis reinsetzen.

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Hallo Joe

herzlich :Willkommen2. Das klingt ja schon interessant.

Doch Florian hat zwei ganz wichtige Dinge schon geschrieben:


> __ Wasserschildkröten.
> Der Kot der Tiere verschmutzt das Wasser sehr.


und


> solltest keine Goldis reinsetzen


Denn dafür ist der Teich völlig unpassend. In meiner Signatur findest Du ein paar Links, die Du Dir besser mal zu Gemüte führst und möglichst auch zu Herzen nimmst.

Ansonsten sind wir sehr gespannt auf Deine Baufortschritte.


----------



## Darkl0rd (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Hallo Teichlaich,

Ersteinmal vielen Dank für die Tipps. Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, ich bin ein absoluter Neuling was den Gartenteich angeht, darum bin ich sehr froh über jeden Tipp den ich bekommen kann.

Ja die Schildkröte wird schon Kot produzieren. Wir haben das im Fachmarkt gesagt und der gute Verkäufer meinte, dass ich mit einer Pumpe und einem Filter mit UVC Lampe gut bedient bin. Darum haben wir die Gardena F400S Pumpe gekauft, sie schafft 4000l also eigentlich ausreichend für das was wir vorhaben. Uns wurde auch gesagt, dass wir für die Schildkröte 1000l abziehen müssen und für die Pflanzen auch nochmal 1000l, also hätten wir von der Leistung her noch 2000l zur Verfügung. Vorausgesetzt das stimmt so was er gesagt hat.

Das mit den Goldfischen weiß ich auch noch nicht so genau, ob die das überleben. Da muss ich mich mal schlau machen, oder vielleicht hat schon jemand im Forum damit Erfahrungen gesammelt. Das muss ich mal noch suchen.

Unser Teich bekommt den ganzen Tag Sonne. er wird ein bisschen Schatten von unserem Baum bekommen den wir gesetzt haben, aber das wird ein paar Jährchen dauern.

Der Bachlauf ist ca. 1,5 m lang. Er besteht aus 3 Becken, die jeweils 53cm lang und 43cm breit sind. 

Was die Pflanzen angeht bin ich schon auf der Suche, muss aber auch mal schauen was giftig ist und was nicht, das steht leider nicht dabei.


----------



## teichlaich (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

_Keine Angst - jeder fängt mal an.
Wenn ich da an meine ersten Teichversuche denke , ach Herr je :|_

Das ist soweit korrekt was der Fachhändler sagt. 
Lies dir mal die HyperLinks von Blumenelse durch. Dann weißt du schon ein wenig mehr über den Teichbau.

Welchen Filter hast du dir gekauft? Pumpe hast du ja geschrieben aber der Filter?

Ich finde nur das Komplettset von Gardena 4000-S . Wenn es das wirklich ist , dann denke ich schon dass der Filter das packt. Meine Bedenken bestehen nur noch zwischen Goldi und Schildkröte.

Schau dir mal die - defekter Link entfernt - Seite an . Ist eine der Schildkrötenliebhaber zum Thema ungiftige Teichpflanzen.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Servus Joachim

Herzlich Willkommen

Darf ich fragen, hast du Erfahrung mit Schildis im Freiland ...... 

Nun zum Teichbecken ... 


> Tiefe von 0,62m


Dies schließt schon mal die Haltung von Fischen jeglicher Art aus 
Du wirst im Winter/Frühjahr Fischstäbchen ernten ... 

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf die Bilder


----------



## Darkl0rd (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Hallo an alle,

vielen Dank für euer Aufnehmen und eure super Ratschläge die mich schon sehr viel weiter gebracht haben. Das mit den Goldis oder Fischen jeglicher Art hat sich somit schon erledigt und ist für mich auch schon abgehagt, dann hat die Schildi schon mehr Platz.

@Digicat

Wir haben die Schildkröte seit 10 Jahren + 2 Landschildkröten seit 1 Jahr. Die Wasserschildkröte ist jedes Jahr im Sommer in einem Teich gewesen, aber leider ohne Pumpe und Filter. Da wurde dann das Wasser alle paar Wochen gewechselt. Ich denke aber, dass es ihr jetzt besser gehen wird. Ich denke wir haben ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Freilandhaltung, aber ich denke ich weiß mit Sicherheit nicht alles was wichtig ist. Also falls du da noch ein paar Tipps haben solltest, nur zu.

@teichlaich

Das hier habe ich bei Google über das __ Filtersystem gefunden, ich hoffe dass ich dir damit weiterhelfen konnte. Der Filter ist innen mit 2 Verschiedenen Filterschwämmen aufgebaut. Einem blauen der ist oben und dann der weiße der darunter ist. Unten stehen noch die Abmaße des Filters. Auf dem Filterkasten selbst ist eine UVC Lampe gebaut, gegen die Algen. Unter folgendem Link ist noch eine technische Zeichnung des Filtersystems. 

* defekter Link entfernt *

Und hier der Link zum eigentlichen Produkt von Gardena

* defekter Link entfernt *

UVC-Teichfilter-Set Gardena F 4000 S

• Attraktives Komplettangebot für mühelose Teichpflege
• Mit Filterpumpe, Anschlussteilen, Teichfilter und UVC-Licht
• Große Filterschwammoberfläche für hocheffektive Teichwasserklärung
• Integrierte Verschmutzungsanzeige und Überlaufschutz
• Inklusive 3 m Verbindungsschlauch 3/4"
• 4-Farb-Verpackung
• Für Teichgrößen bis 4.000 l
• Mit UVC-Licht: 7 W
• B x T x H: 38 x 28 x 39 cm

Gruß 

Joe

Leistung: 30 Watt
Fördermenge: 1.300 l/h
Förderhöhe: 1,6 m


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Servus Joachim

Du hast eine weise Entscheidung getroffen keine Fische einzusetzen 

Danke für die Info über die Emy`s .... 

Ich habe ja diesbezüglich null Ahnung, außer das man sie über den Winter "kalt" (im Kühlschrank) bringt.

Habe ein bisserl recherchiert  und bin auf das gestoßen, vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter, aber nicht das du überwechselst, denn da wurden Baufehler begangen .... 
Mich wundert das in manchen noch Wasser ist 

Ich denke der Filter wird reichen, vorausgesetzt die Bepflanzung ist ausreichend .....


----------



## Darkl0rd (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

@Digicat

Ja die Emy wird im Winter in einem Aquarium bei uns im Keller stehen. Da wird sie dann in Ruhe schlafen können. Mal sehen vielleicht bekommt sie dann noch einen Spielfreund, aber das muss ich erst klären ob das überhaupt noch geht zu nem alten Tier junge hinzu tun. Mal abwarten.

Ich werd nicht abwandern, hab mich ja erst heute angemeldet und bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden, finde dass hier sehr viel informatiefes zu finden ist. 

Heute Abend werde ich dann die ersten Bilder online stellen, vielleicht kann ich heute noch ein bisschen weitermachen, mal sehen. Das Problem ist halt, dass unser neugesähtes Gras noch nicht einen mm gewachsen ist. Also sieht noch ziemlich kahl aus.

Was meinst du wären für Pflanzen wichtig, brauche ich welche die Sauerstoff produzieren und welche die Nährstoffe wegnehmen wegen den Algen, oder was würdest du da so spontan empfehlen?

Gruß Joe


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Hauptsächlich Pflanzen die Nährstoffe abbauen, also Starkzehrer ...

Starkzehrer ...

Sauerstoff brauchst ja net unbedingt, da Fische ja kein Thema mehr sind 

Wie wirst du denn den leichten Ausstieg der Schildi realisieren 

Habe "Drüben" gelesen, das sie beim ins Wasser plumpsen immer am Rand der Seichtzone aufschlagen  ..... der User hat deswegen einen neuen Teich gebaut .


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Hallo Joe,

vielleicht ist das noch hilfreich für Dich:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23835
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19796
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21675

Gib mal in der Suchfunktion "__ Schildkröten" ein - Du wirst Dich wunder


----------



## Darkl0rd (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

So nun habe ich mal ein Bild gemacht. Im Hintergrund sieht man sogar noch die neu gemachte Terasse und unseren Gartenkamingrill.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie ihr unseren Anfang so findet.

Gruß 

Joe!!


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Hallo Joe,

setzt Du die Wanne noch mal richtig ein? So wie das jetzt aussieht, kann Dir beim nächsten Regen ein Bachlauf entstehen, wo Du gar keinen haben willst.


----------



## Darkl0rd (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Meinst du weil das so aussieht wie wenn die nicht im Wasser steht? Die Wanne steht im Wasser, das sieht auf dem Bild nur so aus als wenn krumm drin wäre, oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Ich meine, weil die Wanne leer ist und aussieht, als ob sie nicht eingeschlämmt ist.


----------



## Darkl0rd (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Die Wanne ist bis jetzt nur eingesetzt um zu testen ob sie passt und um den Bachlauf anzulegen. Den rest machen wir die Tage oder am Samstag, dann kommt auch Wasser rein und die Pflanzen hinzu. Also so ist zumindest mal der Plan. 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuling versucht sich an Teich*

Na, dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen , dass Dir die ganze Geschichte nicht absackt.


----------

